# Ingersol/case Yt114



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry for being absent over the past few months. I have been working on tractors and motors as you all should know, and trying to keep up with the job at the lexus dealership (FIRED!).

But the good thing is that the lawn tractor I got from school is running insanely amazing. It has a straight side by side 14 horse twin for the motor, 5 speed on the steering column with reverse, it works perfectly for its position. I recently was mowing the yard, and the belt snapped. I replaced this belt which looked as old as the tractor itself. It took 5 min to replace with the deck already off. i also sharpened the 2 blades. The mower cuts so good. Our simplicity, well is getting waranty work done to the 18 horse briggs twin which blew a connecting rod. HMMM never had this issue yet. SO the case is here to stay till the simplicity is fixed. I plan to restore the case and put up some pics

thanks for readin gotta get back to typing, im in school lol.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

well guys, i decided the YT114 needs a little restoration, so i am planning on restoring the case for a winter project.


----------



## jmbryant (Mar 28, 2010)

*In Search of...*

Hi,

I am the proud owner of the orange machine... it was given to me by a fellow church member, he said it would eat up belts. The YT 114 and I had a little discussion and I guess I really could use a parts list to know what size belts I need to purchase to replace the ones that are eaten up.

The belt that breaks the most is the one that goes from the engine pulley to the drive pulley.

Can anyone offer me any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## bigmark007 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all, I have a INGERSOLL 114YT 25 anniversary lawn tractor, motor runs great,just needs bearings on mower deck. Everything else in great shape, looking to sell for 400.00 have 2 other JD's & a TORO, if interested e-mail me at [email protected] Thanx


----------



## stagecoachstan (Oct 8, 2012)

All Case Ingersoll tractor and implement parts manuals are listed on Rottman Sales web site.....


----------

